# Does Anybody Know...



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

The age limit for the "Space Force"?

I'm 56, but pretty fit. Will there be a hard cut off at say, 40? Or will there be exceptions as long as certain physical paramters are met?

Willl there be an elite arm of Space Force, like Space Seals? Wait, the suits will be sealed, right? 

Weapons will have to evolve, right? I mean, bullets in space won't work, so I'm thinking lasers. I have a laser pointer that I've been practicing with and my target acquisistion is quite good. I think I'm ready for more power. Can I get bigger batteries and start burning holes in enemy spacecraft? Or will I need a Mr. Fusion to provide enough power to my laser? If Mr. Fusion can produce at least 1.21 Gigiwatts, it should be enough to power a handheld one, right? I'm not talking abut a Death Star, here.

I want to be out in front of this thing (NOT the laser).

If this thing will be expeditionary and not strictly defensive, I'm thinking sweet Martian singletrack. Can we pack our bikes?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I sincerely hope they consult with Mel Brooks on the uniforms and helmets. Especially the helmets.


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

We gotta have a defense against the Q-36 Space Modulator.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Rock Surf said:


> We gotta have a defense against the Q-36 Space Modulator.
> 
> View attachment 1211674


Otherwise, there will be an Earth-shattering KABOOM!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Lots of intelligent questions there, Spaceman Mac. I think all of them will be answered by watching this:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Now you are blowing my mind. At the moment the firing pin hits the cap, the oxygen being used for detonation of the cap would be whatever is sealed in the cap, right? And at least the initial detonation of the powder would use the oxygen sealed in the cartridge.

Guns can fire underwater. I think they would work in space as well. Of course, if you accidentally blew a hole in the side of the spacecraft there could be, umm, some issues.

In theory, I think a bullet fired from a gun in space would travel until it was captured by some gravitational force, right?

OK, I had to google it. Yes, guns will fire in space, and yes, the bullet will fly until captured by a gravitational force.

https://www.livescience.com/18588-shoot-gun-space.html


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh, and it will cost approximately $52,855,982 in fuel to pack your 24-pound bike, so, no.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> Now you are blowing my mind. At the moment the firing pin hits the cap, the oxygen being used for detonation of the cap would be whatever is sealed in the cap, right? And at least the initial detonation of the powder would use the oxygen sealed in the cartridge.
> 
> Guns can fire underwater. I think they would work in space as well. Of course, if you accidentally blew a hole in the side of the spacecraft there could be, umm, some issues.
> 
> ...


But there wont be any sound. You wont need ear protection when you're plinking at the moon.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> Now you are blowing my mind. At the moment the firing pin hits the cap, the oxygen being used for detonation of the cap would be whatever is sealed in the cap, right? And at least the initial detonation of the powder would use the oxygen sealed in the cartridge.
> 
> Guns can fire underwater. I think they would work in space as well. Of course, if you accidentally blew a hole in the side of the spacecraft there could be, umm, some issues.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, but would the recoil send you hurtling backwards into oblivion? ...until of course, gravity intervenes.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> Oh, and it will cost approximately $52,855,982 in fuel to pack your 24-pound bike, so, no.


You're just trying to ruin it for a safe and healthy vacation destination.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

There are some benefits to space travel:

The Twin Study:



> Scott Kelly's telomeres - or the ends of chromosomes that shorten as people get older - got a lot longer in space. This finding was known in 2017, but investigators confirmed it and also discovered that most of the telomeres got shorter again within two days of Scott's landing


https://www.space.com/39952-nasa-twin-study-spaceflight-health-effects.html

But the disadvantages of space travel still need to be hammered out: bone loss, heart muscle changes, radiation exposure etc.

It does seem tempting though


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> There are some benefits to space travel:
> 
> The Twin Study:
> 
> ...


The telomeres thing is really interesting. Having not read the article do we know why? Was it gravity related or diet etc.? We know calorie restriction and fasting lengthens telomeres for example. It stands to reason mountain biking lengthens them as well.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> The telomeres thing is really interesting. Having not read the article do we know why? Was it gravity related or diet etc.? We know calorie restriction and fasting lengthens telomeres for example. It stands to reason mountain biking lengthens them as well.


Interesting article about research findings on telomeres and slowing the aging process with regular exercise



> *Does Exercise Slow the Aging Process?*
> 
> Almost any amount and type of physical activity may slow aging deep within our cells, a new study finds. And middle age may be a critical time to get the process rolling, at least by one common measure of cell aging.
> 
> ...


sauce https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/does-exercise-slow-the-aging-process/


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I remember a time when being called a "Space Cadet" was an insult.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

I hope they have Storm Trooper suits.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

When Trump is impeached, Pence can name it after himself: Pence Defense.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Trump 2020 MAGA, WINS BY A LANDSLIDE .


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I spotted this suit on the weekend. Kind of retro, kind of DIY, and kind of kinky :eekster:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

LargeMan said:


> Trump 2020 MAGA, WINS BY A LANDSLIDE .


Trump's not delusional, he just enjoys getting people to believe his lies

Lies lies lies, yeah.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Finch Platte said:


> [https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/01/donald-trump-lies-liar-effect-brain-214658]So many lies.[/URL]
> 
> Lies lies lies, yeah.


Seriously complaining about Trump lying with Hillary as your pick. Hypocrite.

Go take your meds Finch, your going to need them.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah! Fiiiiiinch!


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Hey Chuckha, your butt get hurt? Did you neg reg Finch as well? Thought not, liberal trash. You off the meds? Maybe you and Finch can go have a medicated weekend, just need someone to stand in the middle to give you a hand.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

LargeBoy, You are a riot. Keep it coming man!

Truth be told, Yeah... Finch and I are having a blast at your expense behind the scenes. Your entertainment value is skyrocketing right now. Love it.

May the Farce Be With You. Live long and Perspire.


----------



## kilo19 (May 23, 2018)

chuckha62 said:


> Ahhh, but would the recoil send you hurtling backwards into oblivion? ...until of course, gravity intervenes.


I thought of that too, Hmm wonder what a .50 BMG would do??


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

chuckha62 said:


> May the Farce Be With You. Live long and Perspire.


Mixing franchises? Party foul.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

the one ring said:


> Mixing franchises? Party foul.


Right?!?! I call it taking liberties. It's akin to "alternative facts".


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> Yeah! Fiiiiiinch!


Wow! Another LargeMan, just what we need. :madmax:


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> Wow! Another LargeMan, just what we need!


Was joking man, looking for a laugh 100%
You'll never catch me caught up in partisan nonsense.
Anyway I thought that video was hilarious.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> Was joking man, looking for a laugh 100%
> You'll never catch me caught up in partisan nonsense.
> Anyway I thought that video was hilarious.


No prob.

Someone took a lot of time to put that together.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Interesting article about research findings on telomeres and slowing the aging process with regular exercise
> 
> sauce https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/does-exercise-slow-the-aging-process/


This is what I was going to reply with: the telomere elongation is probably a stress response. It's probably just a coincidence. There are some things that get better with a stress response and some things that get worse. There are thousands of genes involved in a stress response if someone is in a different environment, for example high altitude or zero gravity. I'm pretty sure it's just a 'good' side effect.

BTW I'm only 48 so I should be exiting the forum now lol.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

richj8990 said:


> This is what I was going to reply with: the telomere elongation is probably a stress response. It's probably just a coincidence. There are some things that get better with a stress response and some things that get worse. There are thousands of genes involved in a stress response if someone is in a different environment, for example high altitude or zero gravity. I'm pretty sure it's just a 'good' side effect.
> 
> BTW I'm only 48 so I should be exiting the forum now lol.


Boo! Hiss! Go Away!

Wait, join the Space Farce while you can. We'll be envious.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

One of the big let downs of my life is that we are not in deep space yet.

I remember watching the sky for the first satellites, and the excitement of the moon landing. Surely it would only be a matter of 10-20 years after that until we were regularly going space or whizzing around the moon on our rocket bikes.

I is disappoint.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Hate to break it to you Velobike, but the moon landing was a media event. :skep: Google it...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

bsieb said:


> ^Hate to break it to you Velobike, but the moon landing was a media event. :skep: Google it...


I did 

Apollo and the moon-landing hoax | Human World | EarthSky

And I still want a rocketbike....


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

If there is a "Spaced-Out" Force count me in!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Independence Day, the movie, remember ?

Gene Roddenberry was an alien I think, If we don't follow his advice and get some Galaxy class Star Ships up there ASAP we will end up food for the Gods.

Look back though Human History, Always the More advanced race/culture wiped out the less advanced, The American Indians kinda survived. but I feel modern man Is just not that resilient.

So, what will It be ?
A Race travels all that distance and endures all the perril just to say Hi.
Or one comes for mother Earth and takes It from us...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Osco said:


> ...So, what will It be ?
> A Race travels all that distance and endures all the perril just to say Hi.
> Or one comes for mother Earth and takes It from us...


As a certain book of guidance says "Do to others as you would have them do to you"

On that basis, Western civilisation is stuffed.

Where's my rocketship? I wanna get out of here...


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Osco said:


> View attachment 1212265


Um, she's kinda hot.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

nevermind...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

tjchad said:


> nevermind...


Your lifespan, especially healthy years. Level of enjoyment, sense of well being, etc. I could go on but most importantly it lengthens the amount of time before I want to choke a motherbleeper out.


----------

